# I own my garage :)



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Two years ago my wife went through a place in Ahoskie to have a garage built on the property so I had a place to store everything, like mowers and tools, and so I could work on stuff, granted it STILL has a dirt floor, but it was built my specifications  22x26x12
Well, as of this month I owed $1573 on it and I would have it paid off in June I received a payoff quote of $ 360...... yea I paid teh 360 and checked the payoff box, I'm old not stupid LOL
Yesterday in my email; I recorded the paper saying the loan was canceled and it it paid off
Theres ANOTHER $387.76, A month saved


----------



## Bobbled (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice, what's it built from?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Steel , here's a picture of it,


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice! 
It's always nice when you get things paid off, and great to gave a garage.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I have been waiting and waiting to make it usable, whilke it was financed I was not allowed to install anything, not I can build my shelves and floor, and whatever else I want PLUS, the contractor that built it gave my wife his number and said they could build the same thing at half the price, so if I ever extend it or have a awning built over the door, I'll call that guy


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I went from a 24x40 pole barn with a loft, to a 19x19 garage, then here with a 12x12 shed. I've built a three more sheds, but no garage yet. I sold off my lathes and mill, so don't need a big garage, but plan on building a 16x24 with a second floor workshop. 
When we were younger, we'd shovel out a clear spot in the snow, block the car up, cover it with tarps, shovel snow back around it and throw in some lights. It kept us warm and dry, but I'm too old to do that these days.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wanted one big snough that I could pull the F150 in and out the engine out if I had to


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

There are a couple people around here that put up that style garage, I'll have to look into them.
the ones I have lookeed at seem pretty solid.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mines pretty solid


----------



## Jus Wu (Jul 1, 2021)

Recently bought a car after investing in a house and lot Now I need a garage


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

contact BLI rentals they rent to won


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Geofront said:


> Wow, it actually looks nice! Congratulations dude.


Thanks, man, the only problem I have is heating, theres no insulation in teh top yet and cooling a 22x26x12 garage with a kerosene heater isn't easy LOL


----------



## Koverland (Apr 29, 2021)

The optimum temperature range for tires is from +10°C to +25°C. However, fluctuations in air temperature from 0 to +35°C are acceptable. Humidity is also important and should not exceed 60-80%. There were no such conditions in my garage, which is built of saw limestone until I ordered the radiators on the website https://www.radiatoroutlet.co.uk/traditional-radiators, excellent radiators that have been serving me for a long time.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice thing is a kerosene heater WILL hear the entire thing, it just takes an hour because of the height of it


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even better, you can light your cigar from the heater and then light your cutting torch with the cigar.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I'd do it the other way 'round, Corday. Don't know about getting my face near the heater with a beard....easier to light the torch with the heater's flame and not blow my cigar up...


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Even easier, I light the kerosene heater with a match and light my cigar with a lighter LOL
only thing is I don't smoke anymore


----------

